# Found a Belgian Mali at a near by animal shelter



## Shane.k (Jul 26, 2013)

Hey guys, this is my first post here figured Id make it a good one and see what you guys think about the puppy I have found and am headed to pick up next Friday.

This is Joey, hes about 1 years old and I found him at Rogers City Animal Shelter in Roger, Arkansas. He weighed in at 24 lbs when he came in which makes me think he's a little younger than a year or was just pretty skinny. I am super excited to go get him. I think he'll get along great with Miller, my GSD/Rot - 155 lb bundle of joy and our Scottie. 

What do you guys think of him? Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Belgian Shepherd Malinois | Rogers, AR | JOEY


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think he's very cute! I'm not sure he's a Mal. Maybe some mixed in but not a purebred.

Google Image Result for http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/bc/Belgian_Malinois_Puppy.jpg


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

let Joey and Scottie meet a few times before you bring Joey home.
you have a GSD/Rottie that weighs 155 lbs or was that a typo?


----------



## Shane.k (Jul 26, 2013)

I was thinking the same - he's not quite all Mali. He shelter said they believe him to be real close if not purebred. I'm definitely excited to get up and take a closer look at him next week.


----------



## Shane.k (Jul 26, 2013)

no typo on the gsd/rot... he's a big ole' boy, not fat at all. he's got somethign else in him but we have no idea what. This is Miller at 145


----------



## Shane.k (Jul 26, 2013)

the plan was to let joey meet both dogs throughout the weekend and let them play together while joey stays at a friends house for a couple days until Joey is fully aquinted with Miller and Bella (the Scottie)


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

How tall is he? He's very cute but definitely not a pb mali. I adopted Rafi at a year old and he was super skinny, had little muscle tone and weighed in at about 55 pounds.


----------



## Shane.k (Jul 26, 2013)

Not sure how tall, looks pretty small and weight wise is way underweight which definitely had me wondering what his story was. I have sent a couple emails however no replied yet from management of the shelter.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

That's not a Malinois, in fact, I'd bet there is no mal in him at all. Doesn't make him any less deserving of a home though. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't see malinois in the pup, but that doesn't mean he won't be a great dog! 

Good for you for adopting, and enjoy!


----------



## Shane.k (Jul 26, 2013)

Who knows, I'm just excited to go see him and his temperament. The shelter said he was a Mali but obviously that's not always very reliable


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

not a malinois -- important because then you don't have expectations on his size -


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

That is a really sweet looking GSD/Rottie! :wub:


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Vey cute. But looks nothing like a mal. And I'm around them often. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

